# oh boy pulled over



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, got pulled over for the first time today...

I had gotten in a turning lane automaticly and it hit me I wasnt to go this way so I cut someone off getting back over and the police dude followed me and pulled me over...bummer on my day:rain:

Well...thats not even the good juice part of the story

I was in moms car....

Well...she has all these titles to the car and insurance cards that have expired....

I had the guy my ID and insurance card(first one I saw) and said let me call her and try and find the registration. He said okay and went to his car to check everything out. Well, I was calm and okay then but as soon as he was away and mom was on the phone I broke down crying...Couldnt find the title...he comes back and informs me that he is going to let me off with a warning and that I should really get the right insurance card and registration in the car...dang...

Got pulled over with no insurance and title...good thing I had the feeling to bring my ID with me this time


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

....................................................


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> insurance and registration.
> NOT THE TITLE.
> if the vehicle is stolen they can get rid of it alot easier with the title.
> the registration is motor vehicles proof to LEO of proper registry to the owner and it's drivers.
> ...


+1 What William said. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

william williamson said:


> insurance and registration.
> NOT THE TITLE.
> if the vehicle is stolen they can get rid of it alot easier with the title.
> the registration is motor vehicles proof to LEO of proper registry to the owner and it's drivers.
> ...


no need to use caps man...still in high school...spent a good part of my life in a school that tought me nothing plus a little bit slow....no need to get to testy on me


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> +1 What William said. Glad it worked out for you.


thanks I always freak out when a police man is near even though I am doing nothing wrong:hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha shelby! The first time is rough! Yeah, i think shelby was confused, the registration not the titles. All of the titles are filed away


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Harley D said:


> no need to use caps man...still in high school...spent a good part of my life in a school that tought me nothing plus a little bit slow....no need to get to testy on me


Shelby, please meet william. William, this is shelby my little sister. Shelby if you look through williams posts you'll see that he wasn't really getting testy, it's just his writing style


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Well he let you get off with a warning and now you learned your lesson. lol 

We all have made our mistakes on the road so no sweat
Have a great Friday


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad everything was OK. I get scared when I see police too. Even though I'm not doing anything wrong.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Harley D said:


> no need to use caps man...still in high school...spent a good part of my life in a school that t*A*ught me nothing plus a little bit slow....no need to get to testy on me


caps are for clarity or emphasis.thats all.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Nevermind.


what'd you do?read my slam before I erased it?
man,you can take the bulldog outta the fight,you can't take the fight outta the bulldog.
I #1 didn't know it was a girl,and #2 didn't bother to read the following post from Indigo.
ya'll gotta quit askin my old a$$ to scratch.hehehe


----------

